# Might have a date Saturday! Inside an admirer's mind.



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

There is this woman I have been in contact with who really seems to dig me. I am wondering if I should meet her. The thing is she is not very large. I would say she is merely overweight. Heck, what the hell is overweight? I don't think any woman is overweight. It all depends on what one likes and approves of. 

Anyway, this gal is a bit emotional. You know, the kind you have to walk on eggshells around. However, she is gushing with professed love and admiration. I must admit it is very flattering. 

Now, good people, should I date someone that volatile even though I can predict things might explode? She has made enquiries about my personal life and that is an invasion because we hardly know each other. She likes the theatre and all those cultural things. I prefer to walk along the beach holding hands and looking up at the Milky Way! 

The problem I have, as an admirer, is whether I should continue a relationship with a not very large woman when I have a preference for much larger, pearshaped women? It seems to me that she is ready to consummate our 'relationship' but I wonder if it will be fulfilling. Ah, whatever is one to do? Perhaps I should stay home and surf the internet? At least on line I can fantasize about those big gals and even interact with some if I am lucky.


----------



## Missy9579 (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> There is this woman I have been in contact with who really seems to dig me. I am wondering if I should meet her. The thing is she is not very large. I would say she is merely overweight. Heck, what the hell is overweight? I don't think any woman is overweight. It all depends on what one likes and approves of.
> 
> Anyway, this gal is a bit emotional. You know, the kind you have to walk on eggshells around. However, she is gushing with professed love and admiration. I must admit it is very flattering.
> 
> ...




I think you should stay home and spend the night in your back yard, digging a very deep , so you can crawl in it and live.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> The problem I have, as an admirer, is whether I should continue a relationship with a not very large woman when I have a preference for much larger, pearshaped women? It seems to me that she is ready to consummate our 'relationship' but I wonder if it will be fulfilling. Ah, whatever is one to do? Perhaps I should stay home and surf the internet? At least on line I can fantasize about those big gals and even interact with some if I am lucky.




OR!......you could get your new beaut Ute, and go for a weeeeeee drive....


----------



## RedHead (Feb 16, 2006)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I think you should stay home and spend the night in your back yard, digging a very deep , so you can crawl in it and live.




Okay, I've asked before... please warn before you post something like this


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 16, 2006)

Tacky, Vince. Way tacky.


----------



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

I see most of my fan club has arrived. 

What is tacky about posting about a date from the admirer point of view? This sort of business is something that I need help with. I certainly don't want to lead anyone on or get involved with someone I can't really fancy. It is a real concern. That some can scoff at my dilemma hurts me. I am a sensitive person, just like most people here.

I hope Tina and Em and Vickie and Carol W and Sandie Z and a few others refrain from hijacking this sincere thread.


----------



## Angel (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> There is this woman I have been in contact with who really seems to dig me. I am wondering if I should meet her....
> ... It seems to me that she is ready to consummate our 'relationship' but I wonder if it will be fulfilling. Ah, whatever is one to do?



How sensitive of you to think so far ahead! How admirable for you to be concerned as to whether or not *she* will feel fulfilled and satisfied! I always thought you were so confident of your manliness.  

Perhaps some of these young haples males could give you some advice.  Seems some of them leave the ladies begging for more! Maybe you weren't so lucky as to have been involved with an older woman when you were a young lad. See, the younger FAs are eager to please and always enjoy being taught how to please a sensual BBW.  :eat2: 

*giggles*


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

Instead of pretending just to get attention and get back at people that didn't agree with you in another thread, you might want to actually get out and find a real date.


----------



## djewell (Feb 17, 2006)

You people don't like this Vince guy do you?


----------



## Angel (Feb 17, 2006)

djewell said:


> You people don't like this Vince guy do you?



I really don't know this Vince guy personally. I've never met him or been involved with him. So maybe it wouldn't be fair of me to say anything bad about him as a person.


I can state the kind of men I do not like, though.

I don't like arrogant men.
I don't like men who are constantly condescending towards women.
I don't like men who consistently mock women's opposing opinions.
I don't like men who hound women for pictures.
I don't like men who are ashamed of their preferences.
I don't like men who would be ashamed for their co-workers, friends, or family to know that they are attracted to fat woman.
I don't like men who are ashamed or embarrassed to be seen with a SSBBW.
I don't like men who give other FAs a bad name.
I don't like men who make other men ashamed of being classified as the same gender.
I don't like men who come to Dimensions and try to tell the Webmaster how to run his site and business.
I don't like men who belittle women.
I don't like wolves in sheeps clothing.
I don't like men who behave like female busibodies carrying tales from one forum to another. 
I don't like men who are disgusted with fat people, yet claim to admire fat women. 
I don't like men who feel threatened by a woman's intelligence. 
I don't like men who only *pretend* to be a friend.
I don't like men who have ulterior motives.
I don't like men who cause trouble, then *play* the victim.
I don't like men who have a history of hurting women by bringing up things the woman may have posted in the past.
I don't like men who pretend to be gentlemen, befriend women, then when things do not go as he wished, then reveal personal information to others about the woman.

I'm not bitter. I much prefer the term "enlightened". I've been a silent lurker for quite some time.....


----------



## RedHead (Feb 17, 2006)

djewell said:


> You people don't like this Vince guy do you?



Honestly, I don't think it's a matter of like or dislike. But unfortunately Vince tends to be somewhat abrasive whenposting. IMHO that instead of like or dislike it's more of...quit being so offensive & fake and be real, don't feed us a line!


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

I pity your potential progeny. Prat for pappy? Poor primates.

Prick.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 17, 2006)

djewell said:


> You people don't like this Vince guy do you?




Well.........All I'll say is, keep watching this thread, it's only going to get more interesting reading the answers to THAT question, djewell!!


----------



## Angel (Feb 17, 2006)

Angel said:


> I'm not bitter. I much prefer the term "enlightened". I've been a silent lurker for quite some time.....



oops... 

I didn't quite finish that thought and it's too late to edit my post above.

I wish there was a way to make sure that other women wouldn't have to experience some of the things I have. The old saying is that you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you ever find your handsome prince. I'm older and I have this maternal instinct thing where I want to protect others. I just wish that sometimes females would sit back and read what men post or watch how they act in chat before blindly jumping in to a new relationship based only on what a guy says to you in private. Believe me, there are some masters of manipulation among us, and there are men who will tell you exactly what they think *you* need to hear. They will lie, cheat, and deceive, and then spread lies about you when they get caught up in the double lives they lead. 

Guard your hearts ladies, and don't trust anyone on their word alone.


----------



## ripley (Feb 17, 2006)

djewell said:


> You people don't like this Vince guy do you?



Speaking for myself, not at all.


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

djewell said:


> You people don't like this Vince guy do you?



It's not that I dislike him, per se... but I can't think of any way to finish this sentence that doesn't imply an intese dislike.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Now, Angel has been following me around these boards like a stalker. I am flattered. I suppose there are not that many interesting older guys around. 

I do confess to being many things on Angel's sh*t list. I promise not to hound any more women for photos. I told a bloke at my gym today that women really disappointed me. This guy is gay. I told him he was lucky he was gay and didn't have to put up with them! That made him laugh and laugh. Funniest thing he has heard for a long time. 

Now, sweet Angel, whatever is in your heart? With that vast experience and a heart of gold the mind just numbs thinking about how wonderful you must be in person. No doubt you now have a long list of items to check in any possible candidate. Can you even imagine the despair I encounter upon reading most of these threads? Ah, what fun. What depth. What insights. I go away enlightened and enriched and light candles in every church I pass. Bless these wonderful internet people. They have such rich and rewarding lives that they insist on being really nice to everyone and help annoint all and sundry. Why would anyone want to date someone in real life when those people can never hope to match the ideal flotsom within? 

Do the women here want to engage intelligent men? Or is this some pseudo community where the currency is hypocrisy and phoniness? Tell the gals how wonderful they are and they will give you everything they have. No thanks. I am not interested. Real goodness shines. You don't have to bow and polish. It just is. Real intelligence is sensitive and empathic. I see it everywhere around here. What a great place. The goodness here you could just about bottle. I swear it fills me with joy. Where else on the internet can genuine people be told to dig a hole and bury themselves? Where on an interest group does one have to justify one's presence? What are all these personal attacks? Are people devoid of the capacity to discuss issues, be amused and contribute in a fairminded way? You have the answers here. 

If a woman can post about her trials and tribulations about an upcoming date why can't a guy do the same thing? As long as it is about size acceptance then it is relevant. I can start my own threads instead of being ignored in other threads. There is such an inbred clique here. It is the opposite of charming. People tell me to go out and get a woman. Yes, good advice. I will do that soon. Gosh, talk about assumptions. The one or two people who know me personally smile when they contribute to my threads. I wonder why that is? 

Now, Angel, did you get a Valentine or two this week? That is what is important. You seem so suspicious about men. That indicates that even someone as suspicious and smart as you can be fooled. You will still be fooled. Trust me about that. Why? Well, we are all fools when it comes to love. Whoever falls in love first loses. I am pleased, though, that you have this missionary zeal to warn the hapless lonely ladies about unsavoury men. Do you think they will heed the warnings of someone like you who is seemingly so cynical about men? I wonder. It is always refreshing to have your contributions. I feel privileged that you target my threads. It is always uplifting when a true expert reveals that valuable advice.


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude, I think you're missing the point.

AM thinking she's in for a bit of a time for dating a non-FA who's completely unaware of some, shall we say, issues, that might have arisen is a 180 from your asking whether it's innappropriate to dump a smitten chick 'cause she's a wee bit emotional and not fat enough for you.

Blah. I've never begrudged someone who's born stupid, 'cause they didn't have a choice. But you're wilfully ignorant, and that just puckers my asshole.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a bloke, Mini, not a Dude. Guess everyone seems short to you, huh?

I might be missing the point but you are missing the boat. This thread is just humour. Get it now?


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

Priceless:

This message is hidden because Vince is on your ignore list.


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am a bloke, Mini, not a Dude. Guess everyone seems short to you, huh?
> 
> I might be missing the point but you are missing the boat. This thread is just humour. Get it now?



Probably not. I've been known to miss the point unless it's been sledgehammered home.

And you're a dude, not a bloke. Bloke was a Bond villain. Or should've been.


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

It makes me laugh that someone as old as Vince has nothing better to do than try and stir up trouble. When I'm 65ish like you I hope my life isn't so empty that this is the only way I can get attention.

Oh and by the way. When you get to your years and you're still alone isn't it time to wonder if there's something actually wrong with you and not the world?


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, Em, we both have something in common. We blame the world for our problems. Tell you what I am going to do. Just especially for you. I am going to treat you the way you treat me on this forum. That should be fair. Ya wanna play? You aren't still fretting over that opinion of mine that you are an alcoholic are you? Just my opinion. I am old and lonely, remember. My opinion is worth zero to you. However, you always make a point of dismissing what I say. You go out of your way to be especially nice. I like that about you. You are a real gem. A pity more people aren't like you.


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Yeah, Em, we both have something in common. We blame the world for our problems. Tell you what I am going to do. Just especially for you. I am going to treat you the way you treat me on this forum. That should be fair. Ya wanna play? You aren't still fretting over that opinion of mine that you are an alcoholic are you? Just my opinion. I am old and lonely, remember. My opinion is worth zero to you. However, you always make a point of dismissing what I say. You go out of your way to be especially nice. I like that about you. You are a real gem. A pity more people aren't like you.



I don't actually recall you calling me an alcoholic. It is a pity more people aren't like me. What are you so angry about? This is a serious question. Why are you so angry and bitter against the women here? Too much rejection?


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Em, you are hostile and defensive. You must be projecting that anger at me. Who am I angry with? I have posted at times facetiously. Guess you missed all that. I was the only person who suggested you were an alcoholic. How could you miss or forget that? You have huge problems in your life. Don't worry about an old fart like me.


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Em, you are hostile and defensive. You must be projecting that anger at me. Who am I angry with? I have posted at times facetiously. Guess you missed all that. I was the only person who suggested you were an alcoholic. How could you miss or forget that? You have huge problems in your life. Don't worry about an old fart like me.



I rememered someone saying it but to be honest I'd not thought about it enough to care who said it. Hmm yeah, I do have problems, but dear, I'm at the start of my life not the end. I'm young enough to sort out my problems unlike you. Am I projecting my anger at you? No. Because I'm not angry! You however don't seem be able to come here without pissing most people off. Why don't you just go when you know you're not wanted?

And you're angry at women. Women who don't want you or suck up to you.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, Em, I am curious. Why do you bother replying to someone you dislike so much. I guess I am a good target to vent at. Give me your best shot if it helps you feel any better. Do you hate your parents or something? Huh? Were they always criticizing you? I have to wonder because you seem to think being a particular age is a curse while being young is so much fun. Seems to me you aren't having a ball. Maybe if you try being nice instead of nasty then things will start getting better in your life?


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

"Hey, Em, I am curious. Why do you bother replying to someone you dislike so much."

Because I'm bored right now and your pathetic responces make me laugh!

"I guess I am a good target to vent at. Give me your best shot if it helps you feel any better."

Doesn't make me feel any better, but sure does amuse me!

"Do you hate your parents or something? Huh? Were they always criticizing you?"
No more so than other people

"I have to wonder because you seem to think being a particular age is a curse while being young is so much fun. Seems to me you aren't having a ball. Maybe if you try being nice instead of nasty then things will start getting better in your life?"

Let's just question this a little bit. Am I the one that most people here hate? Am I the 60odd year old who's alone? Am I even alone? Am I so pathetic that I have to post pictures of my leg between someones thighs for reasons unknown? Am I the one who's so sad I try and provoke a website into fighting with me for kicks? 

Yeah who's life is shit? It certainly isn't mine. I've got a great life a head of me. I'm well educated and getting more so, I'm young, I'm good looking, I have people who love me, and I'm certainly enjoying my life. 

I can see straight through you Vince-O, you expect people to bow down to you and respect you just because you like fat women. Well that respect, Vince, has to be EARNED. Plus there's many of other options open to us fatties, so we don't have to be greatful for you.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

So, Em, I amuse and entertain you. That is a good start. You keep coming back as if obsessed with me. I don't mind. At my age I have to accept whatever attention I can get. 

Now please tell me the great life you are living at the moment. If you keep going like you are going then I wonder what kind of future you are going to have. Know what, young em? People tend to get more of the same. If you have to stir an old fart to feel good then you are a worry. 

Why should anyone respect anyone because of their bodyshape and size? That isn't size acceptance. I respect people who are morally good. I also respect people who work hard, raise a family and contribute to the community. I respect those who are inventive or outstanding in some way. Why on earth would anyone respect or admire me because I have an obscure preference for large women? Most large women certainly don't and I don't blame them. 

Now, educated Em, tell me what there is to respect about you as a person? What degrees have you earned? Do you have a job? Are you in love with anyone? You don't have to answer. That is fine, too.


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh yeah of COURSE I'm obsessed with you! What other reason could there be for me to keep coming back? Oh yeah.. Replying to messages! I'm bored of you now, you're too easy!

Next please!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Tell me please..... Are we having fun yet?* 

View attachment SloppyKissOleLady_Ladyrose.gif


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2006)

I say settle, cash in your chips, marry the slip, knock her up, have loads of babies and then hang around here every day to look at all the pretty pictures. It's the way to go.


----------



## adam (Feb 17, 2006)

Angel said:


> oops...
> 
> I didn't quite finish that thought and it's too late to edit my post above.
> 
> ...



Yeah...all men are pig bastards.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 17, 2006)

Adam....I certainly do not agree with that! My husband is wonderful, thoughtful, caring, loving and all the things you desire in a husband.

There are some "men" out there who purport to be all of the above, but sooner rather than later show their true colors. I am sure there are just as many women out there that do the same.

I don't believe Angel was making a blanket statement on ALL men, only on those she has had experience with.


----------



## Pear320 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm rather new here and still learning -- 

I just "clicked" on FAQ and this came up as part of the paragraph . . 

Quote: "There are times when it makes no sense to engage in vendettas. These are only bulletin boards, little words on a computer screen, it is not the real world."

(Granted, it must be mighty hard to see it this way at times  ).


----------



## djewell (Feb 17, 2006)

I need to rest after reading that exchange above!

Vince reminds me of certain hyperbolous (my word) ultra-orthodox fanatics. Except, they were talking about other things.


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

Ahh Vince, I see you are bored again, otherwise why would you be setting them up!:bow: 
Not many of them know the real you, do they! No, I dont profess to either, but there are some qualities I have come across that certainly are far more worthy than you would want people to know too 
So, this girl is emotional, attractive, young, uncertain. Hope she isnt reading this board. What else do you like about her, eh? Go on, take her out to a concert, plenty of good guitar stuff around that you could educate her on; or an art exhibition, photographic ? Dont rush the girl! Spend a bit of money, enjoy the menu together first.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> I am a bloke, Mini, not a Dude. Guess everyone seems short to you, huh?
> 
> I might be missing the point but you are missing the boat. This thread is just humour. Get it now?



Vince...

Humor isn't humor when it is making fun of someone else. As my dear hubby always says (to our 11 year old grandson), a joke isn't a joke unless it is funny.

Your "humor" reminds me of the junior high stuff grandson comes home with. Grow up Vince, and knock it off.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, Sandie S-R, I thought this was junior high!

To Tomah Woman. Where have you been? I thought you were going to take me out for a burger?


----------



## djewell (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hey, Sandie S-R, I thought this was junior high!



I'm starting to understand a little.


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Vince...
> 
> Humor isn't humor when it is making fun of someone else. As my dear hubby always says (to our 11 year old grandson), a joke isn't a joke unless it is funny.
> 
> Your "humor" reminds me of the junior high stuff grandson comes home with. Grow up Vince, and knock it off.



He was insulting me? Shit, I missed two boats.

He's still a dude, though.


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

and that was when you didnt have two coins to rub together. Now surely, you have other ladies to offer better fare than me, and judging by your post, Saturday night will soon occupy your full attention!:eat1: 
Enjoy it all, or were you just chucking a few attention-getting phrases around? Regards
TW


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Vince, have you tried the Indian restaurant in Richmond yet? Great people and good curries.


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> He was insulting me? Shit, I missed two boats.
> 
> He's still a dude, though.


Mini, what is the difference between a bloke and a dude...for that matter, what is a dude anyway, please explain to an aussie sheila! Is it a derogratory term?


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

TomahWoman said:


> Mini, what is the difference between a bloke and a dude...for that matter, what is a dude anyway, please explain to an aussie sheila! Is it a derogratory term?



The difference is simple, really. He insists on being called a "bloke," ergo he's a "dude," because that fickles not his tancy.

Frankly, he's a wanker, but that wouldn't be polite of me to mention.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 17, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Vince...
> 
> Humor isn't humor when it is making fun of someone else. As my dear hubby always says (to our 11 year old grandson), a joke isn't a joke unless it is funny.
> 
> Your "humor" reminds me of the junior high stuff grandson comes home with. Grow up Vince, and knock it off.


Sigh. Vince is the only person I ignore on this board, but he still gets through because everybody quotes his self-righteous attention-grabbing drivel. I was hoping Vince would disappear while I was on vacation. Well, Mr. Wet Blanket is still here, smothering the fun out of this board. Vince makes me just plain uncomfortable to discuss much of anything, because he loves to scrunitize everything to death, take the least little thing out of context, construe it as a personal insult, and project himself as the eternally-injured party. I just fired a passive-aggressive jerk like him, and morale got a big boost around the office because he was no longer around to suck the life out of everyone.

Okay Vince, you win. This isn't my office, so if you want to be the center of attention, you can do it without me.


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

Well put, Mini, but as a man, you may find his tancies directed elsewhere


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

I have to agree with Sue, I'm not posting anything that will be berated or misconstrued or made fun of on this board. I'll go somewhere else for that.


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

missaf said:


> I have to agree with Sue, I'm not posting anything that will be berated or misconstrued or made fun of on this board. I'll go somewhere else for that.


The problem with that is that it doesnt have to be something overtly easy to ridicule or be berated about for Ole Vince to take on. He makes us all uneasy, whether he is being openly nice, or downright nasty. Im not sure why that is, whether it is our own insecurity, or his deviousness, or is it playfulness and inclusivity on his part! To each their own. For me, although I dont agree with much of the stirring he does, I see it as an outlet for a bored guy, who should be doing something much more constructive with his life, while he is still young enough, like working on a soup kitchen and meeting even more needy people?


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

I say we start taking donations operation Get Vince Blown. My theory is, the dude's repressed and, given the proper outlet (or inlet, if you so prefer), he could blow off some steam and maybe, just maybe, rejoin the forums as a productive non fuck-up.

I'm in for five bucks. How much does that work out to in Aussie?


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> I say we start taking donations operation Get Vince Blown. My theory is, the dude's repressed and, given the proper outlet (or inlet, if you so prefer), he could blow off some steam and maybe, just maybe, rejoin the forums as a productive non fuck-up.
> 
> I'm in for five bucks. How much does that work out to in Aussie?


That doesnt amount to much of a "blow"  
Trust a guy to come up with a solution like that If he's repressed, how come he keeps "popping up"? and BTW, I hope we are all keeping this light-hearted, arent we!


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Most of you people think you are good but you are probably hypocrites. You blame me for the state of the community. I merely post according to my humour and mood. Others here are downright mean.




> Sigh. Vince is the only person I ignore on this board, but he still gets through because everybody quotes his self-righteous attention-grabbing drivel. I was hoping Vince would disappear while I was on vacation. Well, Mr. Wet Blanket is still here, smothering the fun out of this board. Vince makes me just plain uncomfortable to discuss much of anything, because he loves to scrunitize everything to death, take the least little thing out of context, construe it as a personal insult, and project himself as the eternally-injured party. I just fired a passive-aggressive jerk like him, and morale got a big boost around the office because he was no longer around to suck the life out of everyone.



So Tall Fat Sue, is it okay for you to personally attack me even if you think you are right to do so? That is against the board rules. The moderators allow too much ****em crap on the board. They should be reprimanding and warning those who are offensive. Humour should not be seen as being offensive. That is why moderators have to be sensible and mature. I have always respect what you have posted. Let us hope your last one here was an aberration.

Most of the guys here are nasty. Plain and simple. They rightly feel that they would be heroes if they can get rid of unpopular trolls or whatever it is that they see others as. Now why should Mini go out of his way to personally attack me over and over? Why does he do that? Well, it isn't a nice thing to do at all. Not to anyone. He would be better off sorting out his drunk bosses than coming on here and saying I am unworthy. What have I ever done to him? Bugger all. Yet he feels entitled to make nasty, offensive remarks. That is what is wrong with on line communities. 

Tomah Woman knows me. However, she doesn't know me that well. She does know I have a sense of humour. Let's make it the Indian restaurant in Richmond. The date on Saturday was a spoof, my dear. All imaginary but based on a real person. If you can make sense of that then you understand.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, Robin, I would prefer to go up to Mount Wilson, have a picnic, and take heaps of great photos in the Cathedral of Ferns. What to you think?


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

> Lilly wrote: "I say settle, cash in your chips, marry the slip, knock her up, have loads of babies and then hang around here every day to look at all the pretty pictures. It's the way to go."




I take it you think way too many admirers marry thin or average women and then come sneaking around Dimensions peeking at all the fat women? There is no point marrying someone and having to fantasize about being with someone else.


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude (I'd call Jesus dude were I to meet him; don't take it so personally),

If I thought you were anything but a troll I'd be more than happy to treat you with the respect I show everyone else. However, nothing you have said* has indicated that you're here to participate in a constructive manner. You're rude, you're abrasive, and you seem to revel in it.

So, in other words, reap what you've sown.

*I do, however, appreciate the sincere response you gave me in my post in The Lounge, even despite you saying I'm morally lax. I'd probably be even more offended if I had any idea what that meant.



Vince said:


> Most of you people think you are good but you are probably hypocrites. You blame me for the state of the community. I merely post according to my humour and mood. Others here are downright mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Mini, the best way to judge others is how they are in difficult or unusual situations. On these boards some respond emotionally without thinking too much about what they are saying. That goes on all the time. We all know that. Now, if you disapprove of someone then how YOU treat that person reveals what you are as a morally good person. I take it you do not like to hurt others and that sort of thing. Why then disapprove of others and say nasty things? You see, you are probably reacting emotionally. You give no good reasons for your negative words. 

About your being morally lax. Well, you know those bosses might be drunk by the time they finish work. Driving a vehicle is dangerous for them and everyone else on the road. You know that. Do you secretly wish they will have an accident and disappear? So you do nothing and you have a duty to do something to prevent anything bad happening from those drunkards. You refrain because you suspect they will not be pleased and you will get fired. Since you do not want to lose your job you ignor this dilemma and choose your own self interest instead. Most people in your situation would do exactly what you are doing. That doesn't mean it is the right thing to do. So morals get shoved down the list and we end up feeling guilty about the whole thing.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't we just all put Vince on our Ignore Lists like several people have already suggested? If he's unable to communicate with us it will take the wind out of his sails.

If you don't want to do that, please don't quote him, as that greatly increases his visibility.

Wouldn't it be nice if Ignore-Listing someone made entire threads by those people invisible?


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me guess ataraxia, you're a young bloke? Don't you see the ridiculous irony of posting here that others should ignor me? Seems to me if you did there would be less fuss around here. You are adding fuel to the fire, so to speak. You deserve a citation from Dimensions for your courage and fairness.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> \The date on Saturday was a spoof, my dear. All imaginary but based on a real person. .



Well, thank god, because that was the 2nd shittiest date I have ever been on. Someone at a nearby table had nasty BO and my eggs were runny.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

You know, Jes, you seem to be here 24/7! I appreciate your wit and humour. Cynicism is fine don't ya think? You are usually spot on in your comments and funny, too. Maybe you should volunteer to be a moderator?


----------



## Mini (Feb 18, 2006)

For the record, Vince, I knew perfectly well what you were getting at. I just prefer playing the aloof twatter so no one expects much of me. Plus it's really entertaining when people have to think at a lower level and dumb themselves down for my benefit.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

What!!! Jes a moderator??? She's already got 3 cans what more can she want?


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hey, Robin, I would prefer to go up to Mount Wilson, have a picnic, and take heaps of great photos in the Cathedral of Ferns. What to you think?


Vince, thanks, maybe some time but just now I am committed * to some work I must get done. I thought your pics of the ferns were beautiful, and that you had moved onto other topics like cats and flowers? The place is so cool these days though. One day......

* What am I doing here..oh well, I use the computer to write up my surveys, and sometimes I get messages from Lily to say you are creating havoc on Dim again...that's why I logged on...it cuts the boredom (for a while)..now back to the tafe work I have to mark and those specimens I had to identify!!
and yes, I guessed it was just a spoof! Too old to be fooled by you any more :0


----------



## Angel (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Now, Angel has been following me around these boards like a stalker. I am flattered. I suppose there are not that many interesting older guys around.
> 
> I do confess to being many things on Angel's sh*t list. I promise not to hound any more women for photos. I told a bloke at my gym today that women really disappointed me. This guy is gay. I told him he was lucky he was gay and didn't have to put up with them! That made him laugh and laugh. Funniest thing he has heard for a long time.
> 
> ...



Vince,
At one time I thought you were intelligent. I'm not so sure anymore. Let me quote you: "Real intelligence is sensitive and empathetic." I fail to see one ounce of sensitivity or empathy in any of your most recent tirades. You are right about one thing. I am both intelligent and wise, and I do see right through your little self-righteous and innocent-me charade. Mocking, ridiculing, belittling, and twisting someone's words around have nothing to do with humor, or with size acceptance for that matter. Once again, you have shown your true colors.

Don't flatter yourself. I wouldn't waste my time following you around. I am not a stalker nor do I target anyone. I don't have to follow men around like a lost puppy. There *are* some intelligent gentlemen out there who see and appreciate women for who they are both on the inside and out. Not every man is fixated on obtaining revealing photographs of pear-shaped SSBBWs.

Keep it up, Vince. Eventually no one will be responding to your posts. Eventually even your friends will see your true colors. Perhaps it may do you well to take a moment and look into that heart of yours.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Feb 18, 2006)

Angel, I am so crushing on you now


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, Michael, so you hail from St Catherines, huh? I grew up in Kamloops BC. If I am over your way I will say hello. I made the all-star team in basketball in high school. I had to laugh because everyone will think you play and you hate it. Now, when are you going to drive down to New England and take AnnMarie out to dinner? Show her how considerate and fun Canadian men can be. I imagine she will look at your arms and height and swoon!


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

Wait....He has a heart? Uhmmm are you sure?


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Feb 18, 2006)

Now I'm crushing on you too Mini


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, Angel, nice to see you again. Sit down and stay a spell. Nice and cosy around here. You are a smart, attractive woman. Very sensitive, too. You could work on your sense of humour, though.

You are right about one thing. If I keep posting like I am then soon no one will be responding to me. How sad. Thanks for the advice. Very sweet of you.


----------



## Mini (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally from Kitchener, actually. Close enough when you consider both cities are primarily populated by old Germanic Christians. And yeah, basketball be not my forte, and, well, also yeah, I do kinda laugh when people make the immediate jump from "Wow, he's tall," to "He must be a rockstar at basketball!" You've got to have a sense of humor over it, otherwise it'd drive ya' nuts.

That reminds me of my favorite joke ever: A pirate walks into a bar with a wheel sticking out of his pants. 

The bartender looks at him and says, "Y'know you've got a wheel sticking out of your pants?"

And the pirate looks the bartender straight in the eye and goes, "Yarrggh, it drives me nuts!"

Seriously, that shit kills me every time.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

Michael, what is the BBW situation like where you live? Last time I was in BC I didn't see many at all. I was in Seattle and they were everywhere. Surely that German heritage and diet develops some nice hips on the ladies over there. Maybe you need to attend one of those Heavenly Bodies Dances. Have you been to any?


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Feb 18, 2006)

Mini, I fear it would take more than the national debt to get this jack ass a hummer.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, PFG4U, Michael and I were bonding and you come and stir the pot. Not nice. Maybe you want to save the lad? He is doing fine on his own. Jump right in and say something to me instead of behind my back like. I won't bite.


----------



## Mini (Feb 18, 2006)

There's enough to keep a young FA like myself sated, to be sure. Doesn't really matter too much, though, 'cause my eyes are kinda set on one in particular right now. 

Can't say I've ever been to a Heavenly Bodies event, but I did attend a PSP (Plus-Sized Planet) event with my ex. Quite entertaining for one of our bent, if you catch my drift.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, Vince, you're a lonely sorry ass who has no regard for women and the self esteem of a slug who only feels important when he's stirring up shit or putting down others.

How's about them apples?


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

You like me that much huh, PFG4U? I mean, why bother trying to save such a sorry creature? I am getting ready to go out to a singles party. I get in for free because I take photos. Too bad there aren't any large women there. Well, I doubt any will be there.

I am amused that so many assume I am lonely. Ask questions instead of making assumptions. I always tell the truth. I do celebrate women and that is my downfall. 

I take it if you treat someone like a slug then expect them to have a similar self-esteem. I have nothing against slugs, by the way. Humans should stop this unfair labelling and references to hapless creatures. 

I put no one down but others are sure trying to dismiss me, including yourself. What on earth have I ever personally done to you to be called what you just called me. Huh? I mean, that is almost appalling. If you meant it lighthearted then that is fine, give me your best shot. If you think anyone who posts on the internet deserves to be treated like that then that is very sad. Socrates lectured that it is way worse to do evil and bad than to have it done to us. Think about that for a moment. 

Anyway, thanks for speaking your mind. Much appreciated. Makes Angel's theory false, huh?


----------



## Angel (Feb 18, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Ok, Vince, you're a lonely sorry ass who has no regard for women and the self esteem of a slug who only feels important when he's stirring up shit or putting down others.
> 
> How's about them apples?



HaHa HaHa! I haven't laughed that hard in a long time! My stomach hurts from laughing so much! *giggles*


----------



## TomahWoman (Feb 18, 2006)

Eve, in the Garden of Eden, called out, "Lord, I have a problem." 
And the Lord said, "What's the matter, Eve?"

"I know you created me and this beautiful garden. But I'm lonely-and I'm sick of eating apples."

"Well, in that case, " replied the Almighty, "I'll create a man for you."

"What's a man?"

"He's a flawed creature with aggressive tendencies, an enormous ego and an inability to listen. But he's big and fast and muscular. He'll be really good at fighting and kicking a ball and
"There's one condition," added the Lord. "You'll have to let him believe that I made him first."
:kiss2:


----------



## ripley (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Let me guess ataraxia, you're a young bloke? Don't you see the ridiculous irony of posting here that others should ignor me? Seems to me if you did there would be less fuss around here. You are adding fuel to the fire, so to speak. You deserve a citation from Dimensions for your courage and fairness.



Sorry to interrupt the very serious SA discussion, but you've done this four times at least, and it's driving me bonkers. It's ignore, with an E on the end, not ignor.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> You know, Jes, you seem to be here 24/7! I appreciate your wit and humour. Cynicism is fine don't ya think? You are usually spot on in your comments and funny, too. Maybe you should volunteer to be a moderator?



I'm a chatty cathy and a night owl. And I'm pretty much the funniest person I know. It's my special talent; we all have one. And those eggs were seriously terrible--someone remind me NEVER to order them again.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 18, 2006)

* I hate to seeing you are up in arms again....*  
 I think that I need to go and eat something fattening, his thread is making me want to loose weight! :doh: barf :doh:


----------

